# 24H-Duisburg 2017



## Dumens100 (22. September 2016)

So die Anmeldungen sind vorbei, habe unser 4er Team gestern Abend angemeldet, es ging dieses mal verwunderlicher weise ganz Problemlos. So wie es ausschaut ist die Anmeldung für die 4er und 8er sogar noch offen oder ist das schon die Warteliste ? Zur zeit sind es 214 4er Teams und 89 8er Teams. Der run auf die Startplätze ist diese Jahr wohl nicht so stark wie sonst.


----------



## Ravega (22. September 2016)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> So wie es ausschaut ist die Anmeldung für die 4er und 8er sogar noch offen oder ist das schon die Warteliste ?


Nix Warteliste, kannst noch melden.



Dumens100 schrieb:


> Der run auf die Startplätze ist diese Jahr wohl nicht so stark wie sonst.



Und das wundert dich?

Nachdem das Rennen dieses Jahr endgültig zu einer großen Dorfkirmes verkommen ist, wo man sich gut eincremen musste, damit man sich bei den langen Wartezeiten vor der Treppe keinen Sonnenbrand holte. Welcher halbwegs ambitionierte Mountainbiker hat da noch Bock drauf, wenn die Rundenzeiten und letztendlich die Platzierung von der zufälligen Staulänge vor der Treppe abhängig ist?

Die Anmeldezurückhaltung ist nur die logische Konsequenz des letzten Rennens!

Er wird seine Startplätze schon noch unter die Leute bringen. Aber uns sieht er da nächstes Jahr nicht mehr, wie so viele andere Teams, die Jahr für Jahr dabei waren und kein Bock mehr auf Rumgestehe haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (23. September 2016)

Ich denke auch, dass die Tatsache, dass man sich immer noch als 4er oder 8er Team anmelden kann, eine ganz klare Folge der diesjährigen Situation beim Rennen ist. Die Staus an der Treppe waren ja echt ein Witz und wenn die sich da nichts einfallen lassen, werden noch mehr Leute abspringen. Im Grunde genommen ist es doch gut, wenn der Veranstalter jetzt endlich einmal zu spüren bekommt, dass es so nicht weiter gehen kann. Aber vielleicht werden die 24h Duisburg ja bald zu einem E-Bike Rennen ohne jeglichen Schwierigkeitsgrad umfunktioniert. Das erweitert den Kreis derjenigen, die auf eine solche Kirmes noch Lust haben ungemein. Wir haben uns zwar für 2017 noch einmal angemeldet, werden aber auf jeden Fall einige andere 24h Rennen einmal genauer betrachten und ggf. dort auch starten. Die Auswahl ist ja durchaus groß.


----------



## Deleted 363879 (23. September 2016)

Hatte versucht als Solofahrer einen Platz zu ergattern aber das Losglück war nicht auf meiner Seite. Wenn ich hier so mitlese bin ich jetzt doch ganz froh über mein "Pech" und das ich mich ersatzweise fürs Solo beim 24h Rennen am Alfseee angemeldet habe  Obwohl, sollte es sich ergeben werde ich mir die 24h LaPaDu-Kirmes, als Nachrücker, in einem 4er oder 8er reinziehen.


----------



## manuel e. (23. September 2016)

Dieser Boden ist verbrannte Erde. Wir waren letztes Jahr das definitiv letzte Mal am Start. Wenn einem fast das Podest wegen Glück oder nicht Glück im Stau genommen wird hat das nichts mit einem Wettkampf zu tun. Ausserdem fahren dort Menschen die lieber erstmal für sich alleine im Wald üben sollten. ... Aber ich will hier keine Diskussion entfachen es ist sowieso jedes Jahr das Selbe.

Gruss Manuel.


----------



## Dumens100 (23. September 2016)

jetzt hat er die Anmeldung geschlossen, nur noch Warteliste 216 vierer Teams und 90 achter Teams


----------



## Ravega (23. September 2016)

Hätten wir das vorher gewußt! Wir hätten direkt für 2017gemeldet! 






Wenn man sich die diesjährigen Teilnehmerzahlen bei den 24h Focus/Bosch-Vereinsmeisterschaften in Stuttgart mal so anschaut (Flopp!), sollte Skyder gewarnt sein und seinem Goldesel Duisburg mal wieder etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken!

Ansonsten, uns und den Rest vom Fest trifft man 2017 am Ring und in Rade/NOB, das 2017 erstmals auch über 24h geht.


----------



## Raabi2711 (26. September 2016)

Im Vergleich zu 2016 sind es im Moment 116 Teams weniger!!! (531 zu 415 Teams)
Das sollte, wenn nicht noch aufgestockt wird, vielleicht ein staufreies Rennen geben XD

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Ravega (26. September 2016)

Ufff, so wenig?
Obwohl das Anmeldportal volle 2 Tage offen war und Schurter und Absalon mit an der Starlinie stehen? 
Wäre ja wünschenswert, wenn es bei der reduzierten Anzahl an Starplätzen bleiben würde.
Würde evtl. dem Veranstalter nicht so gut tun, aber der Veranstaltung, egal ob auf oder neben der Strecke!


----------



## Dumens100 (28. September 2016)

Die Anmeldung geht zwar für die 4er und 8er nur noch über die Warteliste aber die wird sovort als Anmeldung angenommen. Kollege hat sich gestern als vierer Team auf die Warteliste setzen lassen, heute stand er in der Teilnehmerliste. Ist also nicht ernst gemeint das er ausgebucht ist.


----------



## Schwitte (28. September 2016)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Ist also nicht ernst gemeint das er ausgebucht ist.


Warum schreibt er es dann?
Durch eine künstliche Verknappung die Nachfrage hoch zu halten zieht hier als Marketinginstrument nicht wirklich.
So ganz dumm sind die Leute auch nicht und wollen auch nicht als dumm verkauft werden.
Aber egal, wir ärgern uns nicht mehr drüber.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (28. September 2016)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Aber egal, wir ärgern uns nicht mehr drüber.......



Dito!


----------



## Dumens100 (13. Juli 2017)

so jetzt werden schon Plätze für 2018 vergeben. Wenn man einen Stromtarif bucht
http://www.rheinpower.de/24h/


----------



## Schwitte (15. Juli 2017)

Wenn einem die Startplätze nicht mehr so aus der Hand gerissen werden wie noch vor Jahren, muss man sie eben anders unter die Leute zu bekommen. Die 24h von 2016 waren nix, es gibt inzwischen Alternativen wie NoB, da lässt der Run auf die Startplätze schon mal etwas nach.


----------



## Geplagter (8. August 2017)

Jetzt ist das Rennen schon seit zwei Tagen vorüber und hier wird gar nicht diskutiert. Bedeutet das etwa, dass alles perfekt war und reibungslos lief?


----------



## Ravega (8. August 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das Rennen schon seit zwei Tagen vorüber und hier wird gar nicht diskutiert. Bedeutet das etwa, dass alles perfekt war und reibungslos lief?



Kaum bis fast kein Stau an der Treppe und schon ist alles gut.
Was etwas weniger Starter doch ausmachen......*hoffentlich hat Herr Salscheider draus gelernt!*
Ist doch nett, dass sich inzwischen drei 24h-Rennen (NoB, Ring, Duisburg) gegenseitig Konkurrenz machen.
So muss jeder Veranstalter was tun und die Events sind nicht mehr so überlaufen.
Nur noch abkassieren und scheiß auf den Rest funktioniert nicht mehr!


----------



## Amnesia (8. August 2017)

War meine erste Teilnahme (Solo) aber ich fand es gut organisiert. Klar die ersten 2-3 Runden musste man vor der Treppe ein wenig warten, danach war es aber kein großes Problem mehr. Hat auf jeden fall viel Laune gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (8. August 2017)

Ravega schrieb:


> Kaum bis fast kein Stau an der Treppe und schon ist alles gut.
> Was etwas weniger Starter doch ausmachen......*hoffentlich hat Herr Salscheider draus gelernt!*
> Ist doch nett, dass sich inzwischen drei 24h-Rennen (NoB, Ring, Duisburg) gegenseitig Konkurrenz machen.
> So muss jeder Veranstalter was tun und die Events sind nicht mehr so überlaufen.
> Nur noch abkassieren und scheiß auf den Rest funktioniert nicht mehr!



Waren es in diesem Jahr wirklich weniger Starter als im vergangenen Jahr? Ich habe etwas von neuem Teilnehmerrekord gehört. Wie auch immer, ich denke die etwas andere Systematik beim Start, bei dem die 4er Teams eine kürzere Runde als die 8er und schließlich die 2er und Solisten fuhren, hat viel dazu beigetragen, dass sich die Lage an der Treppe entschärft hat. Der Stau war diesmal wirklich erträglich. Ansonsten hat eigentlich alles gepasst.
Das mit der Konkurrenz durch andere 24h Rennen in relativer Nähe mag durchaus stimmen, aber RaR ist von der Stimmung und dem Drumherum meilenweit von Duisburg entfernt. Da fährt man mit dem MTB ja locker fast 50% der Strecke auf Asphalt und der eine Trail, den es dann gibt, hat es relativ gesehen dann richtig in sich. Diese Veranstaltung überzeugt mich zumindest was MTB angeht auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Ravega (8. August 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Waren es in diesem Jahr wirklich weniger Starter als im vergangenen Jahr? Ich habe etwas von neuem Teilnehmerrekord gehört.


Sicher nicht!

2017 - 461 Teams
2016 - 510 Teams

Ist auch schon Jahre her, dass man bei der Anmeldung für 2017 auch noch am nächsten Tag ein 4er oder 8er melden konnte.
Da hatte man schon gemerkt, dass die Leute kein Bock mehr auf Rumstehen hatten.
2016 war echt mit Abstand das schlechteste Rennen in Duisburg, aufgrund der völlig überfüllten Strecke / dem Megastau an der Treppe!!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. August 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Das mit der Konkurrenz durch andere 24h Rennen in relativer Nähe mag durchaus stimmen, aber RaR ist von der Stimmung und dem Drumherum meilenweit von Duisburg entfernt. Da fährt man mit dem MTB ja locker fast 50% der Strecke auf Asphalt und der eine Trail, den es dann gibt, hat es relativ gesehen dann richtig in sich. Diese Veranstaltung überzeugt mich zumindest was MTB angeht auf jeden Fall nicht.


 Aber Duisburg hat auch nix mit MTB fahren zu tun. Das einzige Stückchen Wald wir jedes Jahr rausgenommen sobald es dunkel ist. Und wenn es dann noch nass wird ist es ganz vorbei.


----------



## Amnesia (9. August 2017)

Für genug Leute die mit einem MTB gefahren sind anscheinend schon.


----------



## Geplagter (9. August 2017)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Aber Duisburg hat auch nix mit MTB fahren zu tun. Das einzige Stückchen Wald wir jedes Jahr rausgenommen sobald es dunkel ist. Und wenn es dann noch nass wird ist es ganz vorbei.



Das mag alles richtig sein, aber wie ich auch in diesem Jahr wieder sehen konnte, sind ganz viele FahreInnen fahrtechnisch einfach nicht auf dem Niveau, dass man ihnen eine anspruchsvollere Strecke zumuten könnte. Dies ist sicherlich neben anderen Gründen für den Veranstalter ein ganz entscheidendes Kriterium, denn eine solche Unfallorgie wie vor zwei Jahren will sicher niemand mehr. NoB mag da eine Ausnahme sein, aber bei den meisten anderen 24h Rennen in Deutschland sieht es in der Regel ähnlich wie in Duisburg aus. Positiv hat sich aber in jedem Fall das etwas kleinere Starterfeld ausgewirkt. Die Staus wurden merklich reduziert.


----------



## HeikeK (10. August 2017)

Dazu beigetragen, dass die Staus an der Treppe nicht ganz so gravierend waren, hat wahrscheinlich auch, dass sie diesmal besser überbaut war. Es gab an der Einfahrt keine Kante, sondern man konnte so drauf rollen. Ich hatte zwar immer fünf/sechs Mann vor mir, aber nie so wie im letzten Jahr, dass da nochmal jemand absteigen und neu Anlauf nehmen musste.
Generell denke ich, dass viele wie ich in Duisburg nicht wegen der fahrtechnischen Herausforderung teilnehmen, sondern weil es eine tolle Kulisse ist, die Stimmung gut ist und die Veranstaltung im Großen und Ganzen gut organisiert ist und Spaß macht.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (10. August 2017)

Ein paar Rennen im 24h Format habe ich hinter mir. Die meisten Rennen auch die Marathons in Deutschland sind im europäischen Vergleich gesehen einfach nur konditionell fordernd aber sicher nicht technisch Anspruchsvoll. Ich bin sicherlich nicht der stärkste Fahrer aber es darf ruhig auch mal schwierig werden sonst können wir auch Rennrad fahren.

NOB und 2much4u zeigen ganz deutlich das man dem Fahrer auch mal etwas abverlangen kann!!!

Aber mal zum Thema: Dieses Jahr lief es in Duisburg trotz schlechtem Wetter deutlich besser als die letzten beiden Jahre trotzdem wird es auch meine letzte Teilnahme gewesen sein. Die Strecke ist einfach Ultralangweilig das kann auch die Stimmung nicht raus reizen! 
Preis Leistung ist mit dem erlebten nicht so wirklich im Einklang


----------



## molux (6. September 2017)

....auf der anderen Rheinseite


----------

